# Recurve bow



## Hudson69 (Dec 31, 2014)

Is it true that you can leave a recurve strung?  I saw this on a video and if its true all I need to do is find a place to keep it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 31, 2014)

Hudson69 said:


> Is it true that you can leave a recurve strung?  I saw this on a video and if its true all I need to do is find a place to keep it.


I think it might be possible, depending on what materials it is made of.  However, I would never recommend it.  Better to let the bow rest when not using it.  Take care of your gear.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't know for sure, but it seems to me that doing so would eventually decrease the draw weight of the bow. By how much and over how long a period of time I don't know, but I suspect it would be a gradual thing over quite an extended period of time.
I leave magazines for various guns loaded all the time, which would be a similar process. After a while I do notice misfeeds due to weakening of the springs, but this is an interval of years. And a magazine spring can be replaced for a few bucks. Not so with a bow.


----------



## Tgace (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes. My kids archery club has their club equipment strung full time...


----------



## Blindside (Dec 31, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> I leave magazines for various guns loaded all the time, which would be a similar process. After a while I do notice misfeeds due to weakening of the springs, but this is an interval of years. And a magazine spring can be replaced for a few bucks.


 
As a complete aside.  My grandfathers WWII service pistol was found in his sock drawer loaded after his death.  The bullets were green with verdigris.  The gun according to its serial number was made in 1918, the two tone magazine it was loaded with is of a similar vintage.  My best guess is that the gun sat loaded in that sock drawer for more than 20 years, possibly up to 40 years, certainly my grandmother knew nothing about it.  My grandfather did not ever go to the range, he had no modern ammo, it was loaded with military issue .45 hardball, so it is probably what he left the military with.  That magazine still works fine, though admittedly I don't shoot it very often (or keep it loaded).  On the other hand the recoil spring of the .45 had to be replaced, but it wasn't under the same loaded strain as the mag, go figure.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 31, 2014)

Hence my comment about the interval being unpredictable. 
Things might work fine after 20 years, or fail in 5. I just find it preferable to "tune up" my guns periodically and avoid problems. I'm more careful with the carry guns than a range toy. 
Honestly, with a bow I'd be more worried about the string snapping and the bow slamming around than anything else. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jan 2, 2015)

Hudson69 said:


> Is it true that you can leave a recurve strung?  I saw this on a video and if its true all I need to do is find a place to keep it.


With fiberglass, epoxy and multiple inlays that are common, it doesn't have much effect on the limbs.  If it is a one piece solid wood recurve, it will destroy the limbs.  With both old and modern style recurves, the string will stretch and you will have to twist it or replace it in short order.  A bow is a special tool. Treat it with great respect.


----------

